# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua 1 máy phay sắt mini

## trung_tuan

e đang muốn mua 1 e phay sắt hành trình 500x500. To nhỏ hơn 1 ty cũng được. Bác nào có hàng cũ mới j báo giá chi tiết ( thông số càng chi tiết càng tốt, hình ảnh máy ) cho e cái

----------


## emptyhb

> e đang muốn mua 1 e phay sắt hành trình 500x500. To nhỏ hơn 1 ty cũng được. Bác nào có hàng cũ mới j báo giá chi tiết ( thông số càng chi tiết càng tốt, hình ảnh máy ) cho e cái


Với hành trình này thì phay gỗ là mini chứ phay sắt là khủng rồi bác ơi!

----------

cnc300, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Mà quan trọng budget của bác Tuấn là bao nhiêu ấy chứ? 1-2 tỷ thì anh em nhào vào liền  :Big Grin:  (mặc dù chưa biết có làm được ko)

----------

cnc300

----------


## writewin

chà chà hình như em C của em đang gần thỏa mản với yêu cầu của chủ thớt

hành trình 420x420, Z thì tầm 150, visme dupble nut hết, tay X Y mổi thanh 3 con trượt, Z thì Hqin mới ken, spin sino JAV ăn sắt 1 pass dc 0.5 đến 1mm ^^

động cơ alfa 66 và 69, riêng Z có thắng từ để khỏi mất tọa độ Z khi tắt điện, tủ điện đã có máy tính tích hợp trong đó, à đang dự định nân cấp lên màn hình cảm ứng cho pờ rào

khung máy full sắt thép và bê tông ^^, đúng hiệu trâu bò Việt Nam

hè hè khoe chơi thôi chứ ko có ý định bán,

góp ý với chủ thớt, với máy ăn kim loại hành trình như thế thì thuộc dạng lớn rồi, nếu có tiền bạn có thể mua 1 xác máy nhật chuyên ăn kim loại rồi lắp ráp thêm phần điều khiển vào để hoạt động, như thế là tiện nhất và chất lượng nhất, còn lắp ráp thì với con máy mình nói như trên thì giá thành cũng ko thấp đâu,

----------

cnc300, Gamo, trung_tuan

----------


## cnc300

> chà chà hình như em C của em đang gần thỏa mản với yêu cầu của chủ thớt
> 
> hành trình 420x420, Z thì tầm 150, visme dupble nut hết, tay X Y mổi thanh 3 con trượt, Z thì Hqin mới ken, spin sino JAV ăn sắt 1 pass dc 0.5 đến 1mm ^^
> 
> động cơ alfa 66 và 69, riêng Z có thắng từ để khỏi mất tọa độ Z khi tắt điện, tủ điện đã có máy tính tích hợp trong đó, à đang dự định nân cấp lên màn hình cảm ứng cho pờ rào
> 
> khung máy full sắt thép và bê tông ^^, đúng hiệu trâu bò Việt Nam
> 
> hè hè khoe chơi thôi chứ ko có ý định bán,
> ...


Hii cây của a hành trình lớn hơn của thắng xíu. Max 600x820x200. Nhưng dàn đđiện thì nghèo hơn nhiều . Hee. Không dám khoe luôn. Chưa kiếm dc con spindle Kim loại vừa túi nên chạy Tạm con spin nước 2.2k. Bạn có nhu cầu Liên hệ giao lưu thử xem sao hen. Xưỡng Mình ở tân bình. Thanks. 

@anh gamo . Rãnh phải ghé nhà Anh kiếm và mò...dọn ít đồ mới đđược. Hee.

----------

Gamo, trung_tuan

----------


## trung_tuan

Có sự hiểu nhầm đơn vị tính ở đây không nhỉ các bác. E toàn đi phay các giá đỡ gối có khích thước 300x300mm, các máy đó e nhìn nó bình thường mừ ( máy công nghệp đó ). e thấy hành trình nó vẫn còn thừa vậy nên e đoán hành trình của mấy con đó cũng tầm 500mm chứ. Máy e yêu cầu hành trình cũng có tầm 500mm hay các bác hiểu sang thành 500cm vậy

----------


## nhatson

gia công sắt thép, 1 con 400x800 nó thế này, nag cỡ 3 > 5 tấn, gọi mini được thì em nghĩ căng ah

----------

trung_tuan

----------


## biết tuốt

ẹc bác chủ thớt , đơn vị toàn mm thôi à , 500cm máy phay giường rồi

----------

trung_tuan

----------


## trung_tuan

e chưa đi phay ở đâu có con máy to như của bác. E toàn đến mấy chỗ nó có con máy C, vận hành bằng cách nhìn thước quang và quay tay ko ah. Chắc vậy nên e tưởng làm máy nó cũng vậy thui ah.
- Chắc e phải tìm con máy C kiểu vậy về làm thêm phần điện thui vậy.
Thanks u các bác nhé

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, hóng tác phẩm bác trung_tuan. Vụ thước quang & "quay tay" nghe hay à ta.

@cnc300: hehe qua đi qua đi... mới độ lại con CNC theo ý kiến của ông, đang cần ý kiến

----------

cnc300

----------


## writewin

về cơ khí thì đơn vị chuẩn là mm rồi,nên khi đọc thì mm mấy anh em trongg nghề ít khi nói đơn vị, còn các đơn vị khác thì đều dc nêu tên đơn vị hết

@anh CNC300: em còn đang cầm con spin ăn kim loại của anh nam nè, em test rồi ăn sắt đá vô tư luôn, anh liên lạc với anh Nam thử, ok em gởi ra luôn ^^.

@anh Linh Nhất sơn: cái máy anh úp giá tầm bao nhiêu tiền thế ah, nhìn yêu ghê

----------

cnc300

----------


## nhatson

> về cơ khí thì đơn vị chuẩn là mm rồi,nên khi đọc thì mm mấy anh em trongg nghề ít khi nói đơn vị, còn các đơn vị khác thì đều dc nêu tên đơn vị hết
> 
> @anh CNC300: em còn đang cầm con spin ăn kim loại của anh nam nè, em test rồi ăn sắt đá vô tư luôn, anh liên lạc với anh Nam thử, ok em gởi ra luôn ^^.
> 
> @anh Linh Nhất sơn: cái máy anh úp giá tầm bao nhiêu tiền thế ah, nhìn yêu ghê


em đâu biết đâu, em vơ bừa trên internet  muc đích là mô tả chủ theard cái máy mà gia công sắt thép ok co 500x500 nó thế nào í mà . em nghĩ nó rẻ thì 150t còn bthuong co 300t

----------

cnc300

----------


## nhatson

con này có vẻ phù hợp yeu  cầu chủ theard
600x600
http://tatmachinery.com/vn/product/m...mura-3627.html

----------

cnc300, trung_tuan

----------


## hoctap256

chủ thớt troll anh em đấy à.........
nhà em cũng có con mini hơn cái mini chủ thớt yêu cầu chỉ làm việc ở 480 x 580 
nặng 3tấn thôi ko nặng lắm đâu
động cơ yaskawa 0.8kw 
hàng spindle  21000rpm 
máy mới tinh như trai tân 
Giá nhẹ hều có  5 lít  :Smile: )

----------


## occutit

5 lít gì đây bác họctap ?

----------


## hoctap256

chỗ em nó vạ miệng 
5 lít ở đây là 500 tr  :Wink: )

----------


## occutit

Chỗ bác 5 lít nặng kg quá. Chỗ em 5 lít có 5 triệu thôi  :Frown:

----------


## blueocean

E làm con C 300x500 phay sắt đã thấy phê roài mà bác tính 500x500 thì lam con H cho nó tiết kiệm. Con C chế của e cũng đang tính rã làm con khác, bác ở gần thì e chuyển cho bác thì hay nhỉ  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> E làm con C 300x500 phay sắt đã thấy phê roài mà bác tính 500x500 thì lam con H cho nó tiết kiệm. Con C chế của e cũng đang tính rã làm con khác, bác ở gần thì e chuyển cho bác thì hay nhỉ


Tính thanh lý toàn máy hay rã linh kiện thay lý bộ khung đó Hải, cho cái giá tham khảo coi, mà con đó chạy ngon mà, sao rã ra.

----------


## thuhanoi

Chắc Hải muốn lên BT30-40 cho nó khỏe ấy mà, máy càng to ra ông chủ càng gầy chừng đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## blueocean

He he, ko ai ruoc thi e rã lấy lk, thân Y e chuyển thành trụ Z cho nó gấu  :Smile: . Mấy bác thích rước thì e chuyển nguyên con rồi làm con khác. Mai Anh thích thì qua định giá đi chứ chả biết bao nhiêu cho nó đúng  :Smile: .

----------


## trung_tuan

> chủ thớt troll anh em đấy à.........
> nhà em cũng có con mini hơn cái mini chủ thớt yêu cầu chỉ làm việc ở 480 x 580 
> nặng 3tấn thôi ko nặng lắm đâu
> động cơ yaskawa 0.8kw 
> hàng spindle  21000rpm 
> máy mới tinh như trai tân 
> Giá nhẹ hều có  5 lít )


bác cứ nói quá, tại e ko biết nên nói vậy thui

----------


## cuong

các bác tư vấn giúp xem con máy phay sắt loại nào thì dễ độ cnc nhất vậy các bác? chân thành cảm ơn các bác!

----------


## cuong

mới hỏi máy phay cơ bàn 1000x300 hay sao ấy đã 30t rồi huhu các bá nghĩ sao đây

----------


## Nam CNC

lấy đâu ra giá rẻ cho bác mà đòi DIY , kích thước hành trình hay bàn máy như thế cũng cỡ hơn 2 tấn , giá 30Tr là giá ve chai rồi ạ. Tìm 1 con NC tương đối về DIY phần điện thì giá cũng hơn 60tr rồi , em nghĩ nghiệp dư nên chọn cách nghiệp dư cho rẻ  chứ chọn theo cách của các anh sản xuất thì bác không đủ lực đâu.

----------


## Fanuc

bác cần máy CNC công nghiệp thì bên em có mấy em đấy từ 250x400 đến 800x1600 có đủ loại luôn  :Big Grin:

----------

